# Chest freezer to fridge conversion



## supercenterchef (Jul 20, 2012)

Here's my dilemma (ok, calling it a smoking gadget may be a stretch)...I need a (relatively) inexpensive fridge that will cool to a fairly narrow temp range (36* +/-2)

As I scoured the net, I found some literature on the chest freezer to fridge conversion that seemed like a good answer.  So I bought a 7cu ft chest freezer and a Johnson Control Digital Thermo control unit.

Most of the stuff I've found has been pretty generic as far as set up goes--I have seen mention of threading the temp probe through the drain hole, but my probe is too long and won't work (no pun intended...really...stop laughing...).  I've also read of problems when threading the probe through the top door with kinking and shorting--as this probe is hard wired into the controller, that could be a costly method.

Any helpful ideas?  I'm not excited about drilling through my new chest, but if that's what it takes...

...even more ideal would be a controller with a remote sensor, but I haven't seen those around...


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 21, 2012)

Interesting.....

I'm gonna watch this one


----------



## roller (Jul 21, 2012)

Me too !


----------



## bubbonehead (Jul 21, 2012)

Drilling through the side really isn't that big a deal. Get a can of this expanding foam insulation to close the hole after you pass the probe through it. Drill the hole just big enough for both the lead and the applicator tube to fit.













20120721_083725.jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ Jul 21, 2012


----------



## supercenterchef (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info bbh, is it available at Home Depot and such?...I'm assuming, though, that it'll void the warranty...?  :(


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 21, 2012)

Will describing what you need such a narrow temp range involve jeopardizing National Security?...What will you be doing with this?...JJ


----------



## supercenterchef (Jul 21, 2012)

lol...you know exactly what it's for JJ!  I'm still working on my dry aging process...fridge I've been using has pretty big temp swings and the temp difference between shelves can be as much as 5*--just trying to fine tune a bit as my friends are starting to request more and more of the dry aged beef...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a chest freezer to fridge conversion at our camp.
I have the sensor going in the drain hole.
I wouldn't do any drilling.
If the sensor won't fit, maybe disconnect the other end and thread it through that way.


~Martin


----------



## supercenterchef (Jul 21, 2012)

thanks for the reply ddf!

That was my idea too, except it appears hardwired on that end...what kind of thermostat are you using?  Have you been happy with the results?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 21, 2012)

My controller is a RANCO ETC-111000.
It works good.








http://www.ebay.com/itm/RANCO-ETC-1...ultDomain_0&hash=item2ebb28f4b3#ht_4238wt_982

~Martin


----------



## supercenterchef (Jul 21, 2012)

My unit is different, but looks pretty similar...I guess my drain hole is just smaller than yours...

Is your probe taped to the side of the fridge, or do you have something holding it away from the metal?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 21, 2012)

I drilled a hole in a small block of wood for the sensor and I have the block velcroed to the side of the freezer.


~Martin


----------



## shoneyboy (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## doctord1955 (Jul 23, 2012)

Why not just hook a PID to existing refrig?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 23, 2012)

In my case, I'm using the conversion with alternative energy, it's lot more efficient than what a regular fridge would be.

Folks are using freezer conversions for curing because they generally can get more stiff in them.


~Martin


----------



## driedstick (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm using the ranco like Martin also and I drilled right thru the side but I sealed mine with Hi Temp silicone works great for my fridge smoker. Just stuck the probe about 1/2way up fridge and then in about 6inches and sitting on a peice of wood. works great for me.


----------



## supercenterchef (Jul 28, 2012)

Well...I've got the fridge up and running.  In the end I disassembled the controller and probe wiring (no soldering needed), put it through the drain hole and reassembled.  From condensation patterns it looks like coils surround the fridge/freezer, so I'm glad I didn't have to drill...

doctord--thought about that, but most literature I read on the subject said that would jack with the freezer...though now that I have a chest freezer, I'll keep it in mind :)


----------

